
The Device Firmware Update Cookbook - fra
https://interrupt.memfault.com/blog/device-firmware-update-cookbook
======
fra
Author here -- I've implemented DFU too many times from scratch, and never
until now did I put all of my various notes in one place. I'm sure folks here
will have some feedback and additional ideas, excited to hear them!

